
Need your thoughts Looking to perfect a conical coffee grinder - ProductOfGIR
Hey coffee lovers!<p>Currently in the midst of perfecting a conical coffee grinder - woohoo! It&#x27;s a conical burr grinder for coffee (and spices) with an IoT-connected hopper that allows you to measure bean freshness and volume and receive replenishment alerts or auto-replenish when it&#x27;s time for fresh beans. It&#x27;s unlike any of our previous products, but we&#x27;re a big (actually rather small) bunch who love coffee. Just have a few general questions from the top of my head that I&#x27;d love to gain some insight on.<p>What are some of the most important things you look for in a coffee grinder?
What do you want to see in future grinders that isn&#x27;t on the market already?
What&#x27;s one thing current grinders on the market lack&#x2F;fail in?<p>On a similar note, how do you feel about the idea of coffee subscriptions with the grinder? And grinder portability?<p>Excited to hear your thoughts!!
======
nye2k
For personal use, the simpler and smaller the grinder, the better. True coffee
enthusiasts will know the freshness of the bean because the roast date is on
the bag. They will frequently alternate between different roast, when one bag
is down to the last few grams, or a fresh bag has just rested. They will think
about this when they are lying in bed in the morning, which makes a hopper a
useless tool.

Make something consistent, easy to clean, easy to service, or solve an already
known issue in the process. Displace the air around the beans with an inert
gas to seal in freshness. Simplify the process and waste of dialing in the
correct grind based not only on the brewing method, but also on how brittle
the bean is and the oils present.

I wouldn't add features to a grinder just because it can be connected to the
internet, there's a manual effort involved in coffee that might not need to be
replaced.

~~~
ProductOfGIR
Hmm, interesting points about the hopper and added features. Thanks for
sharing!

Any interest in the portability of a grinder? Maybe being able to take it with
you camping, or anywhere else without an outlet?

